

Show HN: Tulip - iOS meets Finger Painting - bennyg
http://subvertapps.com/Tulip/

======
bennyg
This is for iPhone right now, though a pretty sweet iPad version is almost
done as well. And I'm starting an Android version as I type (not literally but
you get the point).

Let me know how you guys and gals like making art.

